# t-shirt template for web site



## sneeky

hi guys,

i am looking for a simple template that i can upload my designs onto to display on my website. i tried photographing my shirts, but to be honest, the quality was not as good as i wanted. 
i've had a bash in illustrator, but wondered if there are any out there, including ladies tees, vests, hoodies etc. 
am i just being lazy? i guess i should just trace over a picture in illy.......


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

You mean kinda like this:


----------



## Rodney

There's also a vector one (both black and white) at istockphoto.com:
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_clo...e_shirts_vector_front_and_back.php?id=1430740


----------



## badalou

I simply superimpose picture on a White shirt. Pictures are great if you got the right model and photography..


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

Rodney said:


> There's also a vector one (both black and white) at istockphoto.com


Sweet lord, I've been looking for something like that.

I'm having a tough time deciding between using something similar to the above or using a real person.


----------



## Rodney

> I'm having a tough time deciding between using something similar to the above or using a real person.


I like to use both. If you can get a real person to model for each of your designs, I think an actual photograph works very well (and helps let your potential customers know that you actually have t-shirts printed and what they look like in person).

If you don't have a model for every design, the blank t-shirt images superimposed with your design can help give customers an idea of the print size and location.


----------



## sneeky

thats exactly what i'm on about. i hav e had a go tonight at tracing over a photo in illy, it doesn't look too bad, a bit rough around the edges though.
how do i post an image on these forums?? is there a web site i can post the attachment too????


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

sneeky said:


> thats exactly what i'm on about. i hav e had a go tonight at tracing over a photo in illy, it doesn't look too bad, a bit rough around the edges though.
> how do i post an image on these forums?? is there a web site i can post the attachment too????


This is the one I prefer to use, Imageshack.


----------



## sneeky

http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/3451/teetemp4tk.th.jpg

i hope this works


----------



## Rodney

sneeky said:


> how do i post an image on these forums??


There's a "manage attatchments" button when you are replying to a message (using the regular reply, not the QuickReply)


----------



## aboveseven

I am looking for a template for long sleeve t-shirts. Anyone know where I can find one?

Much Thanks from Canada


----------



## Rodney

aboveseven said:


> I am looking for a template for long sleeve t-shirts. Anyone know where I can find one?
> 
> Much Thanks from Canada


There's probably one at www.istockphoto.com


----------



## tkn77

I believe you can time templates on the American Apparel website www.americanapparel.net. it's in pdf and jpb formats


----------



## DirtyJerseys

Here are the tees that I designed and use:
White Tee:






Black Tee:


----------



## anonymousadrian

where is it on americanapparel?


----------



## zionwear

Here's a link to a few that I've used.. 

Shirt Templates

-mike


----------



## anonymousadrian

sweet thanks!


----------



## tkn77

anonymousadrian said:


> where is it on americanapparel?


Here's the line art for the tshirts and other apparels too.

http://www.americanapparel.net/wholesaleresources/lineart.html


----------



## lgiglio1

I cannot find an image of a long sleeve t shirt, a hooded sweatshirt and sweat pants. Anyone have any of those? Thanks.


----------



## gmille39

It's under wholesale resources, then line art. There are several downloads from onesies to shirts and skirts.


----------



## LGod

Thanks these are quite helpful.
I used to just make them on photoshop, but it's not as professional looking as these!


----------



## suju

badalou said:


> I simply superimpose picture on a White shirt. Pictures are great if you got the right model and photography..


Hi Badalou, 
this might be a silly question, so please bear with me. but how do you superimpose the picture on a white t-shirt? Are you using illustrator or another program?
Thanks!


----------



## Zabulun

Hello

I have a question for everyone....

I'm looking to get a website very soon and I have two options in mind in regards on displaying the product on the website. This is my first E commerce website as I'm starting out small (5-6 designs only). I want to know on what would be the best option.

1. Use a female model for the woman shirts, however I'm 
taking my pictures myself, but I'm not sure on how 
the pictures will turn out considering that I'm not a
professional photographer.

or 

2. Use the realistic short sleeve woman's T shirt templates 
that I can include my designs.

Here is the website: Vector Art | Photoshop Brushes | Go Media Arsenal - Templates :: Ladies Short Sleeved Shirt Templates

Thanking in advance on opinions given on the above.


----------



## nateb

wow im surprised it took 2 pages for someone to post up this link...go media apparel photorealistic templates are by far the number 1 solution to the shirt template especially for e commerce sites. although these templates are not free they are far Superior to all others and would be a good investment if u feature many designs and many different types of shirts. they offer a bundle for like $110 which includes plain, fitted, men's, women's, long sleeve, short sleeve and even hoodies...very easy to use, simply open a template in photoshop and drop ur design to the shirt and size it...it comes out looking so real Photorealistic T-Shirt Templates .......when i was in my search for templates i also found another site with FREE ones....these are also nice especially if ur good with photoshop.....Imaginatee

EDIT: Zabulun..option number 2 would be my suggestion


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

nateb said:


> wow im surprised it took 2 pages for someone to post up this link...go media apparel photorealistic templates are by far the number 1 solution to the shirt template especially for e commerce sites. although these templates are not free they are far Superior to all others and would be a good investment if u feature many designs and many different types of shirts. they offer a bundle for like $110 which includes plain, fitted, men's, women's, long sleeve, short sleeve and even hoodies...very easy to use, simply open a template in photoshop and drop ur design to the shirt and size it...it comes out looking so real Photorealistic T-Shirt Templates .......when i was in my search for templates i also found another site with FREE ones....these are also nice especially if ur good with photoshop.....Imaginatee
> 
> EDIT: Zabulun..option number 2 would be my suggestion


it might be because most of the post are pretty old


----------



## GLinks

nateb said:


> wow im surprised it took 2 pages for someone to post up this link...go media apparel photorealistic templates are by far the number 1 solution to the shirt template especially for e commerce sites. although these templates are not free they are far Superior to all others and would be a good investment if u feature many designs and many different types of shirts. they offer a bundle for like $110 which includes plain, fitted, men's, women's, long sleeve, short sleeve and even hoodies...very easy to use, simply open a template in photoshop and drop ur design to the shirt and size it...it comes out looking so real Photorealistic T-Shirt Templates .......when i was in my search for templates i also found another site with FREE ones....these are also nice especially if ur good with photoshop.....Imaginatee
> 
> EDIT: Zabulun..option number 2 would be my suggestion


I was crawling this thread and was going to post these, as I, too, found them while searching online. I guess versus photorealistic templates, the only other alternative I deemed more professional is to have someone take the photos, and then a graphics department clean them up.

My supplier uses a local wedding photographer who charges $20 per item, but the hourly rate to make adjustments to transparency, color, etc. is about $75/hour. It's something I imagine I'll have to do later, but the photorealistic templates I think are cheaper option while still getting a professional look that will certainly do for a while.


----------



## Freakazeenie

I wish this site would offer commercial useage .. I have to design a website for someone an she loved the look of these templates because they're really close to her own designs .. but no commercial useage allowed 

http://www.gomedia.us/arsenal/index.php?target=products&product_id=30056


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

what do you mean?


----------



## Freakazeenie

I can't take the templates they offer .. after i buy them .. and use them in webdesign


----------



## GLinks

You mean they sell you the templates, but still won't allow commercial use? What's the point, then?


----------



## Zabulun

Freakazeenie said:


> I can't take the templates they offer .. after i buy them .. and use them in webdesign


I don't think that information is correct... but i can be wrong. I have seened other online T shirt company's use these templates.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

not true you are able to use for commercial use just as long as you don't give it out
if you want to show you design on it that fine


----------



## Freakazeenie

i'm not sure really lol .. Before i went to purchase .. i took a minute to read their rules .. an it says:

*I would like to use Go Media Stock Art as part of a web based design,*
*Is this allowed?*







No, this is a violation of the EULA. Here’s why: Each one of your site’s users would be receiving a percentage of the value that they would receive as owners of a Go Media Vector Pack. Although I grant that a user would not receive full value because of the limited functionality of the online application relative to desktop vector editing software, they receive value nonetheless. The issue is that this value is not being passed on to Go Media.

Did i miss read somewhere ?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

> i am looking for a simple template that i can upload my designs onto to display on my website. i tried photographing my shirts, but to be honest, the quality was not as good as i wanted.
> i've had a bash in illustrator, but wondered if there are any out there, including ladies tees, vests, hoodies etc.
> am i just being lazy? i guess i should just trace over a picture in illy.......





> *I would like to use Go Media Stock Art as part of a web based design,*
> *Is this allowed*


he wasn't asking about a web based design. just a template to post his own designs


----------



## Freakazeenie

Then i miss read .. can someone explain to me what this Q&A means ? I just want to use the templates on their site .. to design my friends website.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

if you want to use it like a template to show of his t shirt design that's fine.


----------



## intercontex

Our advice: 

Photograph the actual shirts you are going to produce flat against a paper "green screen" (sold at most photography stores) or SOLID background of a clearly opposite color. Use PhotoShop to outline the shirt and drop out the background. Clean up the edges around the image. Adjust the color of your photograph to whatever color you are looking to produce. Position and drop your graphics/artwork on the shirt in Illustrator.

You might as well try to produce mockups that are as close as possible to the real deal. This is more accurate than drawings. 

Great example of how to shoot your shirts:

Shop MEN - SHORT SLEEVE T-SHIRTS at James Perse - Los Angeles


----------



## zeusprinting

GoMedia doesn't want you to buy a single license and then use it on a bunch of sites. If you buy a license for each site where the images are used, there should not be an issue.


----------



## Freakazeenie

Thank You everyone .. I understand a lot better lol ..


----------



## badappleapparel

Look up "Go Media" they have all of it, incl. long sleeve. Not a freebee though.
Ric.


----------



## Freakazeenie

i did end up buying a couple templates .. the hoodie .. and the shirt collections


----------



## splathead

Freakazeenie said:


> i'm not sure really lol .. Before i went to purchase .. i took a minute to read their rules .. an it says:
> 
> *I would like to use Go Media Stock Art as part of a web based design,*
> *Is this allowed?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is a violation of the EULA. Here’s why: Each one of your site’s users would be receiving a percentage of the value that they would receive as owners of a Go Media Vector Pack. Although I grant that a user would not receive full value because of the limited functionality of the online application relative to desktop vector editing software, they receive value nonetheless. The issue is that this value is not being passed on to Go Media.
> 
> Did i miss read somewhere ?


This refers to online design programs where a buyer can either upload their own design or use one from the site to mock up and purchase a shirt.




zeusprinting said:


> GoMedia doesn't want you to buy a single license and then use it on a bunch of sites. If you buy a license for each site where the images are used, there should not be an issue.


This is not correct. You can use your single purchase on as many sites as you want.


----------



## zeusprinting

splathead said:


> This refers to online design programs where a buyer can either upload their own design or use one from the site to mock up and purchase a shirt....You can use your single purchase on as many sites as you want.


Why don't they just say that then. Software vendors who reference some legalese filled End User License Agreement (EULA) are asking for people to unknowingly infringe on their product license. Just state the rules in plain language that normal people can understand.

Stepping down from my soap box.


----------



## splathead

zeusprinting said:


> Why don't they just say that then. Software vendors who reference some legalese filled End User License Agreement (EULA) are asking for people to unknowingly infringe on their product license. Just state the rules in plain language that normal people can understand.
> 
> Stepping down from my soap box.



No question these things could be made easier to read. 

If you read their entire FAQ's it becomes clear they just want one person or shop using the software, regardless of how many sites or clients that shop services. What they are trying to avoid is: You buying a copy for your website, and sending me a copy to use on my website. You can do the work for my site. But I can't use your copy to do the work myself. 

That makes sense to me.


----------



## wonubee

I got this from JiffyShirts.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

I just posted a tutorial on how to create these templates in PhotoShop

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t90305.html


----------



## wonubee

Thanks for the tutorial man. Now can you do one in Corel PHOTO PAINT : )


----------



## splathead

Tom, good one. But it doesn't show how to layer in your design. Is that simple enough?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

splathead said:


> Tom, good one. But it doesn't show how to layer in your design. Is that simple enough?


I am planning that for part 2 in a day or two..


----------



## Atakteo

i am using gomedia tshirt templates for my matrix.. but as for designs to be displayed on website i am going the lifestyle route and having my shirts properly fitted on a model and having pro. photographer go to town at it. you can check out some of my pics on my myspace as the website is still undergoing construction.


----------



## mariuszb79

Feel free to use our template, we have one that we let any one use it, visit 

http://www.moderntee.com/docs/Modern_Tee_Template.zip

all we have is one template for guys tees but there's like 36 colors on it, you need photoshop, it our own template that we made from scratch, feel free to use it


----------



## Atakteo

Mariuszb79, if u dont mind me asking are you using a generic template for your website?? if so do u know where i can get a hold of this template.. a buddy of mine wants to create the site on his own and likes the way your website is displayed.

thanks,
Steph'


----------



## mariuszb79

Atakteo said:


> Mariuszb79, if u dont mind me asking are you using a generic template for your website?? if so do u know where i can get a hold of this template.. a buddy of mine wants to create the site on his own and likes the way your website is displayed.
> 
> thanks,
> Steph'


Hi, thanks for the question, no its not a template, we had to build everything from scratch, don't know if there are any templates out there.
It took us about 6 months of work to get it to where it is today, it may look simple on the front end but on the back end there are many gears turning. We should be implementing some ajax soon to make it work smoother. Don't know where you could find a template similar to this? maybe someone from the forum does?


----------



## iheart1980s

I just use zazzle.com upload your picture choose your color and t-shirt style. then just right click and save the image. You don't even have to be a member or log in.


----------



## fearlessthreads

*You are able to use GoMedia templates. You just can't resell them and you don't own them. You are given limited use of them. This is from their terms documentation.

Limited License*
Upon payment of the non-refundable license fee, Go Media grants you a non-exclusive, non-transferable, limited right to use Go Media Vector Artwork for personal or commercial use by you at a single, geographical location (the “Licensed Location”).


----------



## Daph

Rodney said:


> There's also a vector one (both black and white) at istockphoto.com:
> Black And White T-Shirts TemplateVECTOR Front Back | Royalty Free Stock Vector Art Illustration | iStockphoto.com


I found a great men's t-shirt template at http://www.mirceavlad.com. Although a drawing, it looks very realistic and three dimensional.


----------

